# Forum in English  > News  > Internet  >  VoiceCon offers range of unified communications products

## wise-wistful

Among them is a thin client/phone for the desktop from Sun and Mitel
Several major networking companies have plans to introduce unified communications-related products at the VoiceCon Orlando conference that kicks off today.

One is a thin client combined with a desktop phone. Mitel Inc. and Sun Microsystems Inc. are jointly announcing the combination of a Sun Ray thin client with a Mitel IP desk phone to be accessed via a Java-based smart card. 

The combined product, called the Sun Ray Unified IP Client from Mitel, would sell for under $500 and will ship sometime in May, said Stephen Beamish, Mitel's vice president of business development.

With thin-client technology, data and computer programs can be kept on a centralized server, making the new phone and thin-client product ideal for call centers where workers rotate on various shifts and share workstations, Beamish said.
Read More

computerworld

----------

